# Going from high-income expat to truly wealthy expat?



## Guam_Haole (Aug 13, 2021)

Hi fellas,

Don't scoff at me, but I am wondering how, in your view, a relatively young, high-income expat could channel his income and finances into becoming a 'wealthy' expat; i.e. one who is wealthy even by Western standards.

By high income, I mean someone (like me) who makes USD $150k to $200k a year, depending on my sailing schedule and assignments.

Note, I am not bragging, I am asking for what industries, markets, or sectors my wife and I could invest or open businesses in that will allow us to turn our income into wealth, in the Philippines.
I will not invest my money into the USA, as I see it continuing to head in a downward direction. Guam, maybe, but I would rather lay roots down in the PI and use my high-even-by-Western-standards income to set my family up for the long term... generational, even.

If the USA really does crumble in my lifetime, and sooner than later, I want to have had my USD turned into Philippine revenue streams and business before it tanks and loses value.

Without getting into the politics of the impending American collapse, how can I become a wealthy expat, in the general sense? I know that is a huge question, and those that have an exact answer may not exist, but I want to do something with my money other than have it sit in a bank account or even condo(s).

Also, have any other expats that you've known ever made wealth in the country, and where were they from/what did they get into?

Hope this won't attract ridicule. I am hoping for some insight from guys who have lived and worked / owned businesses in the PI for a while (If there are any here).


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Guam_Haole said:


> I am asking for what industries, markets, or sectors my wife and I could invest or open businesses in that will allow us to turn our income into wealth, in the Philippines.


 If I understand you correct you and your wife dont want to work in it yourself?
How much are you talking about in startup?

(Beside the business type I have invested a big part of my money myself, which has an extra good potential by most owners dont know how to handle them so they want to sell cheap, and I know how to solve the mess they have made. But I dont recomend as I do because thats some more risky than I want to recomend to others. For the moment its some limitation of such available by most dont have their documents in order, and I want to buy more to myself 

But *there are other with much lower risk with good potential *still. I have worked some for foreign investors, wanting different sizes, finding them business investment projects each can be interested in.* I have found both small and huge with good potentials.* E g these can perhaps be something for you:
1. Its a meeting between investor and possible handler next week about a 7 million USD Agriforestry nish project with very good potential. Unclear if they will take whole, but they have right to chose if and size first. This would be managed mainly one with that nish special knowledge, assisted a bit by us..
2. We can make other type more common Agriforestry projects. Size can be from around 1.5 mill PESOS and up to "unlimited" (at least as long as we have enough many good workers to handle it. We have a bunch and its low intence work except in periods so they can handle many.) We can solve all handling if client want so.
3. There is a rather big port-quarry business for sale where owner and huge investor didnt reach an agrement, but that investor is prepared to cover 80 % if someone else cover 20 % plus solving managing. The total is around 5 million USD. (I havent calculated proper at that project but the huge investor has checked it more and is interested. To far away for my team to handle more than at consulting level. There is an exporter who want to buy whole production. 
4. Not calculated yet because the huge investor dont seem to be interested enough, but this business idea seem to have good potrential because 80 % are "imported" from Manila TO Palawan when the natural would be the opposite by its Agrobusiness, which far to small capacity at Palawan. Thats because feed and such are "imported" to Palawan too so I think it can be a good idea to make a COMPLEETE CHAIN including manufactory. =Growing most raw material but probably by contract with different farmers to get enough for > Feed manufactory > Egg production. Perhaps a hatchery too so it become compleete. (We can organice part and how big part of the knowledge but someone with more experience need to be employed/become partner. Its scaleable so can be different size of investments.
5. Perhaps to big for you? And we are discussing it some with the huge investor. allready. Energy crop electric powerplant. Big part of the Philippines have shotrtage of electricity. Ar the location we think most of, others had plan for a COAL such powerplant, but environmental protesters stoped it. But I have been in contact with the leader of that protest and he dont have any oppinion against such energy crop powerplant. (Beside his volontary environment work, he is a businessman and I tried to get him interested in joining the leader team  but he said he dont have time.)
6. Fishpond. Tilapia breeding is a much growing business with seem to have an interesting earning potential. (I have started research but not compleeted yet). We have been offered to buy a land including an almost 1 hectare pond, which can be rebuilt rather easy to tilapia breeding. We are mainly interested in OTHER parts of that land for our main business, so we can be interested in cooperating leting someone else have the pond and some land there along the highway suiting for e g some living houses. I havent made calculatiion yet, but I believe we can let someone in for an interesting price. Depending of how big the tilapia investor want to start, but a rough estimate can be from around perhaps minimum 1 mill PESOS and up. (There are three fields too, which we arent much interested in, which can be used to grow some animal feed at.) Fishbond can have good cooperation with a small poultry because they can use waste from each other. There is space for a such poultry there too. "Disadvantage". There isnt any living house there so a simple such need to be built because a fishbond need both guarding and feeding several times per day. We can solve everything including construction, and suggest a caretaker, but investor decide. Two different calculation sourses say profit is around 14-15 % after all costs including labour are paid, but I am a business consultant specialiced in making work processes effective, so I believe I can improve that  If investor want things simplified we can let it be run inside our business too with everything counted separate, so investor dont need the mess with registration and several permits. If so only one extra permit is needed ="sanitation" for the pond. Or if investor prefer we can make a separate business for the investor, handling registration, permits and such. (It took us 5 months and if I wouldnt have been stubborn  it would have been impossible by the registration system couldnt handle some common businesses!!! until we managed to make them change it.) If inside same business there can be possibility to lower the costs some more. 

(7. If you want to gamble at tourism will prosper soon enough, there are resort/hotel owners in crisis seling cheap now. I have contacts, who can find more such than I have, but I dont have contacts skilled at handling such businesses if you dont want to do iy yourself. Perhaps you want to move to such place and live in (whole) yourself? When tourists come back you can chose if you move out yourself or not. E g there are some smaller beach resorts suiting to have a (posh) living in  with restaurant, private big pool, many rooms for being a home...

All above are at Palawan, which is voted to among the most popular islands in the world. Ecept the port-quarry isnt there. I chosed to put my own business there because of no earthquakes there. 

There are restrictions against what foreigners can own, but for *some* of the alternatives above I can even make solution so a foreigner can own whole legaly. NOT using Dummies to get around the "Anti-Dummy law" as several incompetent/scamer lawyers offer!!!  *Otherwice* is the common max 40 % foreign owned. 

OR I can make a very simple lowest cost, but a bit less protection for us foreigners, which I use for myself too. 
(I tell how if we get close to start something, when which project is decided and its time to chose which legal solution.) 

If anyone prefer we can continue discussion in private PM.


----------



## Guam_Haole (Aug 13, 2021)

Lunkan said:


> If I understand you correct you and your wife dont want to work in it yourself?
> How much are you talking about in startup?
> 
> (Beside the business type I have invested a big part of my money myself, which has an extra good potential by most owners dont know how to handle them so they want to sell cheap, and I know how to solve the mess they have made. But I dont recomend as I do because thats some more risky than I want to recomend to others. For the moment its some limitation of such available by most dont have their documents in order, and I want to buy more to myself
> ...



Lunkan, thank you. Maybe this can be a fresh start between us, and I will avoid talking politics as much as possible between us. I really appreciate the info, and I have questions about it for you. Thank you!!


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Guam_Haole said:


> Lunkan, thank you. Maybe this can be a fresh start between us, and I will avoid talking politics as much as possible between us. I really appreciate the info, and I have questions about it for you. Thank you!!


OK..
Yes. I have been told better not talk politics or religion in Philippines  

I have send you a private message.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Guam_Haole said:


> Also, have any other expats that you've known ever made wealth in the country, and where were they from/what did they get into?


Real Estate Agent. The Expats wife is the one licensed, he is non licensed associate. They are doing extremely well. Very wealthy couple.

How to be a PRC-accredited Real Estate Salesperson | Filipino Homes Official Blog


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

If the U.S. collapses, the Philippines would be right behind.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

DonAndAbby said:


> If the U.S. collapses, the Philippines would be right behind.


 Well. I predicted almost 30 years ago trend for "western" countries will be down compared to countries as in SE Asia and it has become like that - until covid messed up normal things.
That depend of "western" countries moved big part of their production to low cost countries. That can be good for a COMPANY, but bad for the COUNTRY by countries cant manage forever to cover a negative trade ballance by borrowing more and more...


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

DonAndAbby said:


> If the U.S. collapses, the Philippines would be right behind.


Not to mention a collapsed US economy would still be 10 times better than anything here.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Guam_Haole said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Don't scoff at me, but I am wondering how, in your view, a relatively young, high-income expat could channel his income and finances into becoming a 'wealthy' expat; i.e. one who is wealthy even by Western standards.
> 
> ...


You need to spend A LOT of time here before considering any investments here. A LOT!

Quite a few expats are very successful here in Subic Bay Freeport running import / export businesses where you import something duty free, add value, then export it. I can't remember the term for that. However, that is a very hands on medium sized business usually, and you have to find a niche. Huge companies do it with the more popular products.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Guam Haole, the money maker in our area is an apartment or condo type rental, there are never enough places to rent. There's a guy on YouTube called "BADLADZ Beach & Dive Resort" the guy's name is Sean and he has so much valuable information on this topic and mainly business. He lives in Puerto Galera.

I have a Navy buddy that lives in Puerto Galera Mindoro also, he is a Dive Instructor, he seems to really enjoy this area, he lives in a very nice condo by the beach.

Some of these condo units have a lower area with apartments and spots in front for small businesses and then the upper floors are mainly condos.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You also need to remember the old adage here in the Philippines. " How do you make a million dollars in the Philippines, start with 2 million dollars" You need to do your homework over and over then never take you eye off tbe ball.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I missed the actual amount of money you have to invest. having a salary does not always translate into money for investment. Someone either you or a bank has to upfront the cost for a business. 
I think people that make the most money let the money work for them and not them working for it. I don't know how old you are but if you want to give up your day job why would you want to keep working in a business?
I would think that if you do wise investments you could generate a revenue stream using financial investments. I had a good salary and invested it so that it generates money into the future. I looked at all the businesses and while interesting I saw how hard it was to deal with employees and the government to get thus done. so I changed my business goal to a hobby and kept my revenue stream from my investments. 
Even if you would have bought bitcoin you would be way ahead and not have to work a day for it.

If I was in the United States I would have a lot of concern about being wealthy like you want. But here it seems that you really don't need much to live happily. My goal is to have less in my retirement and concentrate on family. why would I give up my time to run a business instead of spending time with family? No one can buy more time.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> the money maker in our area is an apartment or condo type rental


 Well, Yes thats rather common "Get-rich" ib western countries, and I suppouse it can be in SOME "hot"/"overheated" parts of Phils too, where high rents can be asked and value at a building raise more than inflation
BUT bad in big parts of Phils I made some calculations (before covid) in province e g a 2.5 - 3 mill house asked 8000p rent per month = only 4 % per YEAR MINUS repairs.

In the Philippines is *capital valued very high compared to work* normaly, which make such low result extra bad in comparing. 
E g in some regions its common with "Harvest sharing" where the farmer have the land and do the work (or most of) and financiere pay all other so the farmer afford to get better harvest so both gain by such cooperation, "temporary partnership" as I see it as, lasting for a whole period from planting to harvest (or start to end of breeding). Common deal is financiere get all money back and then they split the rest financiere get 25-33%. * Different times different good/bad harvests. In worst case whole get destroyed by nature, the best I have heared are two Filipina financueres closed to doubled their money in one such* 4 - 5 months period*, but mostly its in between above middle of it when it has been something simple as rice. (Much more complicated to reach good results in e g pigery fatening, but some have earned very good at that too.) 
NOTE its in a 4 - 5 months period, so same money can be used more than once per year. 
(I know some foreigners, who did such too, although the two of them who I know close, asked lower than 25 %, did it mainly to support some neighbours. All except one of their farmers paid as they were suppoused to, but one farmer was to stupid  to understand it would have been best for his own future to pay as agreed...)

So for such "Harvest sharing ROI (=Return of investment) is *4-5 months* in many cases plus geting profit, while for renting its *many YEARS*...
For good idea businesses its something in between. All have some startup period, some can start earning rather fast, while others need more things done before things are ready. (E g my business I expect will take 5 - 6 years before we have adjusted errors earlier owners did and its ready to "cash in" first time, but then it will be at least 4 times the money, possible 10, probably 6-8 plus we will have the properties still.)

* 25 - 33 % to financiere is the common for rice when the farmer have the land. 
Different percentages for other things depending of length of period and how work intensive it is compared to finance amount needed. For some it can be lower than 25 - 33 % and for some comparingly low work need it can be as high as 80 % to the financiere but then it include the money back and the working side get pay for the body part of work direct they do it. 
A succesful Filipina I know has a 50 - 50 deal for a coconut farm where she own the farm, but coconuts are rather bad business so she expected ROI in 10 years, but the other part is family, so I believe she did it partly to support family and as she said (She finance it with bank *borrowed* money) 
- My share of harvests will pay the bank loan in 10 years, so I will get it for free  
She earn much better at other types of business projects which she finance and other people do all work except the "projecting" and cash in her parts


----------



## Guam_Haole (Aug 13, 2021)

amcan13 said:


> I missed the actual amount of money you have to invest. having a salary does not always translate into money for investment. Someone either you or a bank has to upfront the cost for a business.
> I think people that make the most money let the money work for them and not them working for it. I don't know how old you are but if you want to give up your day job why would you want to keep working in a business?
> I would think that if you do wise investments you could generate a revenue stream using financial investments. I had a good salary and invested it so that it generates money into the future. I looked at all the businesses and while interesting I saw how hard it was to deal with employees and the government to get thus done. so I changed my business goal to a hobby and kept my revenue stream from my investments.
> Even if you would have bought bitcoin you would be way ahead and not have to work a day for it.


Thank you for the insight. I am 35, and I am thinking of starting with $200,000 USD. 
Holding (or flipping) real estate? Bringing in a smaller, regional restaurant franchise from the USA (I have a specific one in mind)? A BPO business? Marine services? Marine crewing agency? Gourmet, artisan bakery, like found in the USA? Starting a business in some other market that I don't even know yet exists?

_I am not looking for an overnight success story_... rather, given my relatively young age + high enough income that I can set aside good chunks of money (for a middle class guy) to invest into businesses or financial vehicles / real estate, I am wondering what the outlook could be for a guy like me, with decades of working life ahead of him, and a young family to set up for the future. 

I really like the idea of doing real estate as team with my wife, as that could be flexible around my career working on ships. I don't expect to hit gold right away, I just want to put my money to work for us, rather than have it sit in the bank.
I also have thought about a service business in the maritime industry (I'll keep the exact idea under wraps for now), as I have lots of experience in the technology sector of the industry.

Like someone else said, there are wealthy Americans in Subic or Clark who have import/export businesses... Selling what? I would be very curious to know, or at least know what industry they cater to.

Thank you everyone for the comments and thoughts, please keep them coming. MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Guam_Haole (Aug 13, 2021)

DonAndAbby said:


> You need to spend A LOT of time here before considering any investments here. A LOT!
> 
> Quite a few expats are very successful here in Subic Bay Freeport running import / export businesses where you import something duty free, add value, then export it. I can't remember the term for that. However, that is a very hands on medium sized business usually, and you have to find a niche. Huge companies do it with the more popular products.


Hi Don, thank you for the words of wisdom. I do NOT intend to rush into anything, rather, I am a goal and big-picture person, so I like to have some mid and long term goals laid out. 

Do you know what exactly those import/export guys deal in, product-wise?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Guam_Haole said:


> Hi Don, thank you for the words of wisdom. I do NOT intend to rush into anything, rather, I am a goal and big-picture person, so I like to have some mid and long term goals laid out.
> 
> Do you know what exactly those import/export guys deal in, product-wise?


I think most of these businesses, even the smaller ones, have a lot more capital invested than 200k. I don't recognize a lot of the names of the big facilities here. The industrial park I drive through everyday is organized by a Taiwanese company, so there are a lot of Taiwanese companies there. But also Aussie, U.S., Pakistani, Sri Lankan, Japanese.

There are a lot of high tech assembly plants. A Filipino friend and his wife are engineers at Wistron. However, the most real estate is occupied by truck and heavy equipment import and conversion. These are imported used from Japan, converted to left hand drive (trucks) and/or reconditioned, then sold in the Philippines market.

An American neighbor has a smaller business that makes hazardous spill containment equipment. A Sri Lankan friend has one of the truck import businesses. An Aussie guy (now deceased) had a computerized steel structure fabrication business. A lot of expats run beach resorts. I know an American who is senior management at Ocean Adventure.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Guam_Haole said:


> Thank you for the insight. I am 35, and I am thinking of starting with $200,000 USD.
> Holding (or flipping) real estate?


 See what I wrote earlier about real estates.

And except in some "hot" parts it can be very hard to get any offer from any buyer at all, and much worse now during covid. 
E g when we asked ONE, then tsismis spread fast there is a possible buyer  so we got contacted by around 20 eager SELLERS just within 3 closest baranggays...
An other example before covid - A foreigner got ill and moved him to his home country (where health care is almost free) other than Sweden, he tried to sell it for what he had paid but NO ONE INTERESTED to buy that nice western standard house in nice reighbourhood in Cebu province...

There can be bargains though specialy within earlier hot - now "dead" - tourist regions about tourist businesses in crisis IF you want to gamble at tourists will come back.
There can be bargains too at FORECLOSED real estates BUT such are extra risky by earlier owners can seriously damage them or even attack new owner by they cant reach them who realy them lose their house. If going for such anyway then there will probably depts more than the loan related to the real estate and *such depts follow the real estate. *E g a lawyer handling a buy of a city property for a client screwed up so the new owner got an unexpected dept of over 1 million pesos... More common is unpaid electric bills. Old such need to be paid before the electric company let new owner get connected...

So - except if want to gamle - I dont recomend real estate *except when it incliude an interesting business for bargain price* so the real estate ISNT the main, the main is the included business. (As e g such as I am buying to make profitable businesses of, never expect to earn any good at rent nor at selling the property.) 

Concerning the "hot" parts of Phils there is *hard competition* from wealthy buyers too, so I suppouse hard to find bargains there, while there are a lot of cheap offers in not hot parts. I mean bargains NOT for flippining nor rent out but to make profitable businesses of  Almost none of the very rich bother about provinces.



Guam_Haole said:


> Bringing in a smaller, regional restaurant franchise from the USA


 Such food related businesses is among the most fierce concerning competition, there are far to many allready. Even before covid made it worse only very few earned good, some survived earning bad and most are very bad earning even in Filipino messure - or even losing. E g one I know the Filipina former owner of had a good location in a mall, but she skiped it rather fast by she was loosing money at it... 

A food related business which has GROWN during covid though is the tilapia beeding I mensioned in earlier post. That depend of many of Filipinos, who afforded chicken and/or pork earlier have now switched to buying tilapia by they cost less.



Guam_Haole said:


> A BPO business?


 Such services located in Phils for e g businesses located in USA WERE a blooming business before Trump said he will take home jobs to USA, which realy scared such business owners, but I dont know the result of that statement. (Except a small such business, which handled Amazon orders, lost the assignment but I dont know why.)


Guam_Haole said:


> Marine services?


 I know to litle about such to judge.
(But there were some diving businesses for tourists with good result before covid, but now such is more or less dead by no tourists.)

Not sure what you mean by Marine services, but perhaps can be useful in such business as the port-quarry I meansioned in earlier post?
That "port" is more just as a pier now, so it can need some improvement and it get clugged by sand during every rain season so its dregged every season to be reached at all. 
And its SEASONAL so perhaps it could be suiting for you specialy if you can make your sea work employment schedule suit to this.



Guam_Haole said:


> Marine crewing agency?


 Well. *Employment agencies are in general a mine field which even have big risk to get owner jailed* by the law about trafficking is in parts crazy wide, so it can even be punnishable to promote such businesses...
There are agencies in Phils, but some have their head office abroad of legal reasons and have only separate agents in Phils. I dont know caught rate and if there is any possibility to make it legal. (Except the government led one e g to South Korea.)
(E g I dont remember nationality, perhaps Australian, got big trouble by just assisting ONE Filipina to get work in his home country...)



Guam_Haole said:


> Gourmet, artisan bakery, like found in the USA?


 Well. There are shortages of COMMON bakeries at many places by few Filipinos have owens. 
E g I know the owner of one in Puerto Princesa, Palawan, who started from scratch some years ago with good result.
And I know of but dont know her, a Filipina in province at Luzon started pastery many years ago, which has grown very much to more places too. (I have forgot name but its rather well known there.)

I believe "western" type growing HEALTHY bread will get problem to get many customers in Phils 
"Western" recepies can probably need some modification because Filipinos love very sweet 



Guam_Haole said:


> Starting a business in some other market that I don't even know yet exists?


 Well. Mostly its a bad idea to start something without having enough knowledge about it, 
except possible to be good if assign someone with the SPECIFIC knowledge for e g a production AND have knowledge enough about how to lead businesses. The later is very rare in Phils, its very common Filipinos screw up businesses totaly by not having a clue - nor logic thinking to cover that - even about a so very nasic thing as "Supply & Demand" so its very common they copy a business much to close so *everyone lose*...
(E g a Filipina I know started a small back then new business at a small island with around 200 houses. Total earning was only similar to construction assistant salary but good for her situation. Soon copied five so all lost by they had to driop prices to get anything sold. In end some even sold for less than they paid for it just to get some money back...)

So to start anything you dont know yourself, you need to find someone who know (as e g I  who has spend around 9 years researching business ideas suiting for the Philippines. My origin list has 184 different business ideas, but after reseach they are only around 10 good ones left plus around additional 10 needing some more research. Plus there are some other ones, which werent at my origin list by not suiting location or not suiting work to what I want for myself. The origin list was only to decide what to start myself, but by others have asked for assistrance and during my researches I have found more without looking for them.
BUT some of my favite business ideas I wouldnt even starting myself without being in place, thats when the team I have there dont have enough knowledge and such is needed to make things effective. (E g a health product for export with very high profit rate I havent started yet because of I want to be in place to check experimenting if a much cheaper production method idea I have can make TOP quality. (It sure can make average quality but I want to make top quality  


There are such "unknown" businesses in Philippines e g perhaps you hadnt heared of "Harvest sharing" which I wrote about earlier.
And there are three products even among my favorites/close to, which few people know what it is even when they see it, so low theft risk by hard to sell something few know what it is 🤣 Most of them are sold as raw material to different manufactiories e g one of them are only sold to such manyfactories mostly container loads. They are chemical products, two of them are safe when they are done, but the process is some dangerous so that part need some more research. When I started these researches all of one of them was imported to Phils but since then has at least one started, and an other was the raw material to such product just thrown away but now I know of one small production of such in the Philippines. One of these three is easy to fetch raw material too, while other need calculation of raw material fetching if its to expensive and the third need to check if it can get enough raw material without to much work. 
An other I knew some buy the product, but I had no idea how they are made. I know only a small clue still  but this isnt my business idea, we are just involved in connecting different needed resourses and will do some of the nor secret parts of the work if that big project will start. But by it isnt my business idea it isnt ok I tell what it is before it become some more common knowledfge or at least until after they are established and have got a significant part of the world market. Or if the investor say no thanks so such will be needed.



Guam_Haole said:


> _I am not looking for an overnight success story_... rather, given my relatively young age + high enough income that I can set aside good chunks of money (for a middle class guy) to invest into businesses or financial vehicles / real estate, I am wondering what the outlook could be for a guy like me, with decades of working life ahead of him, and a young family to set up for the future.


 Thats good  and suit to main part of my business philosophy.
=When I have started businesses for myself or others, or improved businesses belonging to others, I prefer when its hard work in startup making things function good and build good reputation - making things function "automatic", organize things and teach each involved to do their part. 
(E g in the business I started when I were 24yo, soon I had made a regular work functioning "automatic" inspite of the employees were spread geographical. (Customer > origin maker > printer shop > driver > distributors > the client made rough checks. So I only needed to send salaries and bill  plus solve if someone needed to be replaced.
And by growing good reputation the last 3 years before I got boored of it and sold, I didnt need to make any sell work or any marketing by satisfied customers recomended my business to others so I got more work than I realy wanted 

When such are done, good functioning reached, I can relax - or startup next to run parallell 
(As e g when I had made that distribution/PR origin business function good, I started the business consulting business I stil have as well as I started the leading of a sport club from bottom to Swedish elite.)

And its some similar with the business I have started in the Philippines =Hard work in startup - although not so hard by much is waiting at officials 🤣 
When we have got last permit and I have checked the employees have understood what to do, then it will be very lazy work for me, 
although I expect it will take around 6 years before its time for first "cash in". 

There are business ideas suiting such strategy in the post I wrote to you close to top in this topic.



Guam_Haole said:


> I am wondering what the outlook could be for a guy like me, with decades of working life ahead of him, and a young family to set up for the future.


 I havent understood still if you/your wife want to work in the business e g doing some managing, do you want so?

Outlook depend of your skills or who you listen to advice from  
as well as if you aim at find people yourself - if you manage to pick good people to hire. 
It took me almost 8 years to find more than a few... (Now I have around 30 at south Palawan up to Puerto Princesa, plus very few elsewhere in the Philippines, which are both trustworthy and with useable skills.)



Guam_Haole said:


> Like someone else said, there are wealthy Americans in Subic or Clark who have import/export businesses... Selling what? I would be very curious to know, or at least know what industry they cater to.





Guam_Haole said:


> Do you know what exactly those import/export guys deal in, product-wise?


Not specific located there but when thinking short about it I know of: 
/importing wood 
/exporting wood
/exporting sand from the region with the port-quarry I told about. (At Luzon so possible to go between there and Clark/Subic if you absolutly want to live there  
/exporting fruits (fresh or dried)
/rice is imported but have extra restrictions so I guess better stay away from such. 
/exporting health products. The two I know some more about are Filipino owned manufactories, the others I dont know owner of. 
E g the much better for health coco sugar, which I believe still have growing demand. Such can be bought much cheaper in the Philippines, I suppouse can be made profitable export by if reaching good volumes suiting transport units to keep the transport costs down. (But I havent calculated, because I find such jobs boring  my main speciality is making productions effective.)
/importing onios. The Philippines is short of onions but onions have high custom fees. An importer even tried to smuggle container loads of onions, trying to fool the custom it was coffe cups and such 🤣 Such are also "exported" to other Philippine islands mainly from Baguio by thats almost the only place in the Philippines with a soil suiting to grow onions. 

Often are exports from the Philippines made by traders, who buy from producers. 

BUT several have reported it can/could be a nightmare to have to do with the Philippine custom, BUT the horror stories are from BEFORE Duterte fired the highest boss for the custom. I dont know how it is now. 

Many hire agents to handle the contacts with the custom.

- -
*Or do you with "Marine service" mean shipping/custom handling related?*
I knew a foreigner in Thailand, who earned interesting money by having such service there.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

DonAndAbby said:


> I think most of these businesses, even the smaller ones, have a lot more capital invested than 200k.


 Yes, I think too it isnt enough money to compeete against the huge investors in hot regions as Clark/Subic, Metro Manila nor Metro Cebu,

BUT such money can be enough to get more than one property for bargain price in provinces  specialy at Palawan, which has significant lower prices than elsewhere in the Philippines still, inspite of Palawan has been voted among the most popular islands in the world more than once...


----------



## Guam_Haole (Aug 13, 2021)

Hey_Joe said:


> Real Estate Agent. The Expats wife is the one licensed, he is non licensed associate. They are doing extremely well. Very wealthy couple.
> 
> How to be a PRC-accredited Real Estate Salesperson | Filipino Homes Official Blog



What region are they in? And while having the wife the agent makes plenty of sense and I would have no issue with working with my wife in this way, out of curiosity, can't an American citizen be a real estate agent? I read that if a Filipino citizen can be one in the USA (which is possible), then the reverse is true, as it's a reciprocal setup, like some other things in the PI.
For example: 





subicrealtyph.com - subicrealtyph Resources and Information.


subicrealtyph.com is your first and best source for all of the information you’re looking for. From general topics to more of what you would expect to find here, subicrealtyph.com has it all. We hope you find what you are searching for!




subicrealtyph.com









subicrealtyph.com - subicrealtyph Resources and Information.


subicrealtyph.com is your first and best source for all of the information you’re looking for. From general topics to more of what you would expect to find here, subicrealtyph.com has it all. We hope you find what you are searching for!




subicrealtyph.com





Now, I'm not saying I would want that headache, but if it came down to being a rock-solid husband & wife team, and both of the people could be registered agents, seems like that could be even better. But I am not a wisened expat with years of experience living in the PI, so maybe I am wrong.


----------



## Guam_Haole (Aug 13, 2021)

DonAndAbby said:


> I think most of these businesses, even the smaller ones, have a lot more capital invested than 200k.





Lunkan said:


> Yes, I think too it isnt enough money to compeete against the huge investors in hot regions as Clark/Subic, Metro Manila nor Metro Cebu,


Of course, I know I cant just jump into a technology or import/export business, as those take millions of $ to start, normally.

For marine services business, I mean offering to ships and other vessels certain specialized services (ones I know well). There are other companies doing so in the PI, but I have a specific edge that could set me apart and ahead.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Guam_Haole said:


> Of course, I know I cant just jump into a technology or import/export business, as those take millions of $ to start, normally.


 Yes for some
but you have enough for several of the business ideas I suggested.



Guam_Haole said:


> For marine services business, I mean offering to ships and other vessels certain specialized services (ones I know well). There are other companies doing so in the PI, but I have a specific edge that could set me apart and ahead.


 Knowledge which I suppouse can be useful in the port-quarry business.

- -
You need to have work permit for all types of work. Some types are reserved for Filipinos, 
and some depend of if its a shortage of Filipinos who can do such work, but I suppouse add chance to get approval if its in an own business (except when its reserved).


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Guam_Haole said:


> What region are they in?


La Union. (Region 1) The area is a hot market right now. Third in 2nd quarter 2021 approved bldg. permits. One of my friends uses this data to focus his marketing to sell construction products. Many are moving to the La Union area and also building 2nd vacation homes. Particularly in The Bacnotan, San Juan, San Fernando, Bauang area. No pollution, unlimited beach resorts, country style laid back living, no brownouts, too many others to list. Drive southbound on the TPLEX/SCTEX/NLEX from La Union to Manila, one will see many vehicles headed north to San Juan with surf boards on their roof.

Construction Statistics from Approved Building Permits Second Quarter 2021











SOURCE: https://psa.gov.ph/content/construction-statistics-approved-building-permits-second-quarter-2021


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Guam_Haole said:


> out of curiosity, can't an American citizen be a real estate agent? I read that if a Filipino citizen can be one in the USA (which is possible), then the reverse is true, as it's a reciprocal setup, like some other things in the PI.


There is no Phil/US reciprocity in the PI. Several examples below.

In the U.S. - A PI green card holder ("Legal Resident") non citizen can;

own a gun & get a concealed carry gun permit
be legally recognized for their disability status & can receive a disabled license plate/parking space privileged, receive discounts & benefits
participate in political rallies without fear of arrest/deportation
publicly protest if you do not agree with the government or it's policies without fear of arrest/deportation
can apply for U.S. citizenship after five years (three years if you’re married to a U.S. citizen).
eligible for local tuition, which means you’ll spend less money on college, university, or vocational school tuition
join the military
collect unemployment benefits
collect social security benefits
own land
can own a business
can work without a permit (providing SS card indicates can work)
can get professional licenses such as real estate agent/insurance agent.
can get a US security clearance
get a mortgage to buy a home/property
legally be recognized as a senior citizen and reap the discounts & benefits.
get a divorce
get an abortion
become a law enforcement officer (depending on state)
legally use marijuana & other drugs (depending on state of residence)
be protected and maintain rights as given by the Constitution, including due process of law and equal protection under the law.
have a same sex marriage and legally be recognized as such
In the Philippines, a Foreigner ("Legal Resident") is entitled to none of the above. No reciprocity.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Except under very limited circumstances there is no foreign fully ownership of businesses in the Philippines so it being in your wife name is the only option. The only other option is a minority ownership with other filipinos but will 100% finance and take 100% risk.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Except under very limited circumstances there is no foreign fully ownership of businesses in the Philippines so it being in your wife name is the only option. The only other option is a minority ownership with other filipinos but will 100% finance and take 100% risk.


 *Foreigners can own whole business if fullfil both so its an "export business":*
1. At least 60 % of income come from abroad. (Some say its when its tourist business too. I dont know if that is true.)
2. That business dont own land. (But it can long time lease.)

So such businesses can own whole buildings at leased land but not the land.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Hey_Joe said:


> La Union. (Region 1) The area is a hot market right now. Third in 2nd quarter 2021 approved bldg. permits. One of my friends uses this data to focus his marketing to sell construction products. Many are moving to the La Union area and also building 2nd vacation homes. Particularly in The Bacnotan, San Juan, San Fernando, Bauang area. No pollution, unlimited beach resorts, country style laid back living, no brownouts, too many others to list. Drive southbound on the TPLEX/SCTEX/NLEX from La Union to Manila, one will see many vehicles headed north to San Juan with surf boards on their roof.
> 
> Construction Statistics from Approved Building Permits Second Quarter 2021


 Very interesting  
(Although that statistic is some missleading, because many of the constructions in provinces dont need building permits  It depend of what the land is classified as. Classifications as "Residental" and "Comersial" need building permit, but most land provinces have other classification "Agricultural".)


Hey_Joe said:


> Real Estate Agent. The Expats wife is the one licensed, he is non licensed associate. They are doing extremely well. Very wealthy couple.


 Well. Yes SOME,
but it isnt easy. 
In the Philippines its common to NOT get exlusivity to sell a property so you can make a lot of work and have interested buyer - and then some other sell it before you, so all that work is wasted...
I know 
/some real estate agents who earn ok (Filipino messure)
/dont know anyone who has earn good in foreign messure
/one DID earn ok Filipino messure selling condos to new arriving foreigners - so now she earn nothing by that...
/and one non licensed associate hasnt earned anything even before covid, by someone else reach selling of the objects before him... (He survive by an other tiny business he has selling ice to fishermen/vendors very early at mornings.)

I dont know the lawyer, but I know of* a lawyer handling a beach sell to a foreigner-Filipina couple earned good *by he scamed* his client so the buyer paid whole, but the lawyer snatched around half of the beach land somehow. And on top of that the price was very high for that region even if had got whole...

* I know that because I know the honest real estate agent, who got irritated at that scam and told that foreigner he had got scamed. 
Its much tsismis (gossip) so in provinces everyone know everything that happen


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> *Foreigners can own whole business if fullfil both so its an "export business":*
> 1. At least 60 % of income come from abroad. (Some say its when its tourist business too. I dont know if that is true.)
> 2. That business dont own land. (But it can long time lease.)
> 
> So such businesses can own whole buildings at leased land but not the land.


I thought you also had to be based in certain areas like ecozones. Also you are talking manor employer.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Very interesting
> (Although that statistic is some missleading, because many of the constructions in provinces dont need building permits  It depend of what the land is classified as. Classifications as "Residental" and "Comersial" need building permit, but most land provinces have other classification "Agricultural".)
> Well. Yes SOME,
> but it isnt easy.
> ...


I think you will find they do need building permits just many don't apply for them. Also there has been much tightening up on building on agricultural land, especially in Palawan.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> I think you will find they do need building permits just many don't apply for them. Also there has been much tightening up on building on agricultural land, especially in Palawan.


 I did study it some years ago and noted - in my head  - it isnt needed at Agricultural. Although I studied it in OWN use point pf view and noted I will not need building permit myself. I want to live far from neighbours so I sure dont want to build a bunch if living houses close to me  so perhaps its demanded to build *many* such at same lot. The basic thought is to have so people as farmers dont need to build the buildings they need for their farm/forestry/orchard. Although I dont know if needed if e g a pigery can make sanitation problem for neighbours. 
(I know fishpond need sanitation permit, but thats a kind of special business permit.)
And with reservation for if its changed since I studied it several years ago.


Gary D said:


> I thought you also had to be based in certain areas like ecozones. Also you are talking manor employer.


Back when I researched, most of my favorite business ideas can be sold inside the Philippines too, so I didnt bother to read through long laws concerning this too, but I have seen more than one sourse saying its not a demand to be in an economical zone to be counted as "export business".

I were only 96 % sure  so I checked it now again, so if it isnt changed since 2016 it seem to be as I wrote.


> *100% foreign ownership is allowed* for export businesses, as long as it doesn't fall under the negative lists. A business is considered as an export business if at least 60% of its output or sales are exported.21 sep. 2016


 I guess they with "negative list" mean business types foreigners arent allowed to own at all. (If someone need it, I have the whole long list with the different max owning percentages.)

Source: Foreign Business Ownership in the Philippines

I didnt research export zones proper, because I dont want to locate in such anyway both of high cost reason and I dont want to live in such and I want to work from home, but if I remember correct *export zone* located businesses have some *OTHER extra benifits *as no import fees at import of e g machinery* and I believe some income tax free years too. 

*Thats if the imported products stay in the economic zone or get exported.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Off topic and Soz.
Some think that the word province means backwater. Some 81 provinces, 1,488 municipalities and over 42,000 Barangays.
I live in a Barangay like all here and it is ministered by the local Capitan who misses very little, Our local Municipal hall governs rates, building permits, health services etc etc. 

I have seen things start to be built here and stop. I have mentioned this to my local Capitan, did they run out of money? No they did not apply for a building permit and will be demolished.

Maybe if you live in the mountains half an hour up a dirt road you will get away with it but honestly? Best to get permits and keep your house in order and follow protocols.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Off topic and Soz.
> Some think that the word province means backwater. Some 81 provinces, 1,488 municipalities and over 42,000 Barangays.
> I live in a Barangay like all here and it is ministered by the local Capitan who misses very little, Our local Municipal hall governs rates, building permits, health services etc etc.
> 
> ...


Excellent point Steve and yes you are correct, I've also witnessed many businesses get shut down due to this and also land boundaries and a business license and ownership issues and why... because of fraudulent documents, changes to the property that weren't registered correctly were promised a business license but it never got granted... Oh, boy let's not go there, it'll still come up to bite you in the end.

Nothing worse than losing your hard-earned nest egg in a 3rd world country where you could have just relaxed and lived your life. I feel I've done my best without preaching, I deleted several paragraphs I was going to share, and why? because you won't listen anyway, there's too much on the subject if you do some research on YouTube.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

A couple of years back, possibly a little longer than that they had a big crackdown in Palawan to stop the wholesale selling of agricultural land for housing as Palawan had become hot property. Around here you definitely need permits for most things A couple of big projects have stopped here due to no permit. 
We got away with building out new house without a permit due to a loophole but we stretched that to within an inch of breaking. We were extending an existing building, basically an 8x4 metre store stood on the property which we extended to a 120 sq metre house. Well one of the old store walls still exists inside our house.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Maybe if you live in the mountains half an hour up a dirt road you will get away with it but honestly?


 I am NOT talking about geting away with it, 
I am talking about a law *EXCEPTION* when ithe land isnt classified as Residental nor Commersial. (I dont know if there is any more classification needing building permit.) 
Back when I researched it some years ago "Agricultural" was such exception (*at least *for what a farm/forestry/orchard need itself including living for owner and employees. And perhaps if not to bad for neighbours, which none of my then planned businesses are except one is some noicy if someone live just at the other side of the public road, I dont know if the exception is valid for them possible disturbing neighbours too.)


----------



## BlueJeepney (Mar 3, 2016)

Guam_Haole said:


> What region are they in? And while having the wife the agent makes plenty of sense and I would have no issue with working with my wife in this way, out of curiosity, can't an American citizen be a real estate agent? I read that if a Filipino citizen can be one in the USA (which is possible), then the reverse is true, as it's a reciprocal setup, like some other things in the PI.
> For example:
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly, Tim McCracken passed away in September.


----------



## vegas12 (Apr 15, 2012)

Guam_Haole said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Don't scoff at me, but I am wondering how, in your view, a relatively young, high-income expat could channel his income and finances into becoming a 'wealthy' expat; i.e. one who is wealthy even by Western standards.
> 
> ...


I think your timing is not good the Philippine have just been hit by a cat 5 Typhoon there are many Islands the instructions have been totally destroyed. They are going to need massive financial help. So starting a business maybe very difficult.


----------



## vegas12 (Apr 15, 2012)

The Philippines just has been hit with a cat5 typhoon many of the Islands inter structures have been destroyed. It may not be a good time to go there since they haven’t even started dealing with health issues. This will start in the next months from the lack of the lost of sanitary structure.


----------



## kjjenigen (Dec 29, 2021)

Guam_Haole said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Don't scoff at me, but I am wondering how, in your view, a relatively young, high-income expat could channel his income and finances into becoming a 'wealthy' expat; i.e. one who is wealthy even by Western standards.
> 
> ...


Hello. I'm twice your age and have watched my country continue to degrade itself in too many ways I don't care to discuss anymore. I have now taken on the beginnings of making my way to the Philippines. I am in the process of the SRRV. I have spent many hours of research on just what business I will invest in and will spend many more before I make my decision. My working past was in the retail sector. I owned two Japanese motorcycle brands new product sales and service. Later included power products. Watercraft and small engine lines. I have now convinced myself that any business that I get involved in will be food production or potable water. Have not decided if it to be fruits and vegetables or livestock or both. With the advent of global virus/pandemic ( which is here to stay) I won't take the impending risk of lockdowns or quarantines. People need food and water no matter what happens. There is much to learn and I will definitely spend more "hands on" time researching once my feet are on the ground. I've narrowed down to two areas and will spend several months in each area. 
Be careful and do a ton of research !! Just last week was a devastating typhoon which affected all kinds of businesses, including drowning out rice fields and mango groves not to mention completely washing out many touristy concerns.


----------



## S Contini (Dec 3, 2021)

Guam_Haole said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Don't scoff at me, but I am wondering how, in your view, a relatively young, high-income expat could channel his income and finances into becoming a 'wealthy' expat; i.e. one who is wealthy even by Western standards.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

vegas12 said:


> The Philippines just has been hit with a cat5 typhoon many of the Islands inter structures have been destroyed. It may not be a good time to go there since they haven’t even started dealing with health issues. This will start in the next months from the lack of the lost of sanitary structure.


 Yes. But Filipinos are used to recover. Some are occupied at surviving still, while others are eager to go on working. 
(As e g my business partner. The roof blow off his living house, but he talked direct about going on working with our business after he had solved the most urgent private. The offices to visit at his "to do" list are closed now for holidays anyway.)


----------



## Expat Property Guy (Nov 12, 2021)

Hello everyone,

To the original poster: Have you thought of UK property? Or I am starting a podcast in early 2022 for people looking to invest in UK property from abroad. I hope I'm not breaking any rules by saying that and I would stress I'm not selling anything. It's just a free resource for those with a passion for UK property like myself. I wil be interviewing people who know much more about property than me!


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Expat Property Guy said:


> To the original poster: Have you thought of UK property? Or I am starting a podcast in early 2022 for people looking to invest in UK property from abroad. I hope I'm not breaking any rules by saying that and I would stress I'm not selling anything. It's just a free resource for those with a passion for UK property like myself. I wil be interviewing people who know much more about property than me!


 I hope you will include the huge problem UK and other "western" countries too have with tennants not paying rent  and some even seriously damage the properties. Some people perhaps believe there are no such problem by its in "rich" countries but its HUGE, was so before covid too. I have seen documentaries telling the huge amount in UK, but I dont remember how much and how many..

((I got problem myself in Sweden when I made a "rent-to-own" deal with a tennant, after I had tried to sell my house as a step in preparing moving to Phils, but had got only crap low "shame bids".. He never paid any rent inspite of I have given him a very good deal it would be his in around 4 years if no biger repairs would be needed he would get whole "repair ffund" which would become equal to the agreed price. And he didnt make a small agreed maintainance so the part of house with flat roof got leakage and big mold problem by that by such flat roof need maintainance more often. Easy to do just as painting with as a very thick paint, but he didnt do it anyway!!! (Finaly I got it sold but for less money because of the mold.)

Different countries have different eviction laws, it can take long time...


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> I hope you will include the huge problem UK and other "western" countries too have with tennants not paying rent  and some even seriously damage the properties. Some people perhaps believe there are no such problem by its in "rich" countries but its HUGE, was so before covid too. I have seen documentaries telling the huge amount in UK, but I dont remember how much and how many..
> 
> ((I got problem myself in Sweden when I made a "rent-to-own" deal with a tennant, after I had tried to sell my house as a step in preparing moving to Phils, but had got only crap low "shame bids".. He never paid any rent inspite of I have given him a very good deal it would be his in around 4 years if no biger repairs would be needed he would get whole "repair ffund" which would become equal to the agreed price. And he didnt make a small agreed maintainance so the part of house with flat roof got leakage and big mold problem by that by such flat roof need maintainance more often. Easy to do just as painting with as a very thick paint, but he didnt do it anyway!!! (Finaly I got it sold but for less money because of the mold.)
> 
> Different countries have different eviction laws, it can take long time...


Years ago, wife & i had architectural plans & a permit to develop a 3 story apartment complex on one of the wife's titled lots. An excellent location. Approximately 33 apartments. A close pinoy friend who owns rental properties shared his experience of non paying tenants and talked us out of it. His rationale was me being a foreigner and the possible retaliation of tenants.

Goggle search - Landlord killed Philippines.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Expat Property Guy said:


> To the original poster: Have you thought of UK property?


I would advise anyone against real estate.
I had 3 properties rented out when I left my home country, Australia, 25 years ago. One was our family home, and the other 2 were already rentals prior to leaving.
I eventually sold all of them because they are just a pain in the butt.
Repair costs, insurances, management fees, city rates, periods of no tenants or tenants simply not paying, etc.

I've now reinvested in other growth assets with none of the headaches, just deposit dividends into my account twice a year.
It's also worth noting, for me anyway, different assets attract different tax rates.


----------



## mlc11kenney (12 mo ago)

Guam_Haole said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Don't scoff at me, but I am wondering how, in your view, a relatively young, high-income expat could channel his income and finances into becoming a 'wealthy' expat; i.e. one who is wealthy even by Western standards.
> 
> ...


----------



## mlc11kenney (12 mo ago)

Can always invest your money. Real Estate or Franchise of big companies like McDonald's, Jollibee, Dunkin D is always a safe choice. As of this writing, you can apply for an international agent and get the perk of being an agent of your property. I don't know if you are staying where you are or staying in the PI but I would suggest to visit once in a while if you plan to invest. Like all other business, you have to do your due diligence on your investments. Real Estate can be challenging but there are Property Management to take care of those rentals/investment. I saw some said that Philippines is not comparable to US/Western countries benefits but it is to each his own. We plan to settle in the Philippines because our retirement money goes a long way. Sure it has free hospital but only for the poor. The exclusive hospitals with good services that you get from the US, you can pay so cheap in PI. If you are still able to travel, you can always make PI as your home country and travel as much as you can in Asia. As with the poster, you have a Filipina wife so take advantage of that because you have the privilege of a Filipino citizen. If you have ample of resources, go get an island somewhere in PI and make it a breakfast and bed, complete with amenities for international travelers. Good luck!


----------



## mlc11kenney (12 mo ago)

Hey_Joe said:


> There is no Phil/US reciprocity in the PI. Several examples below.
> 
> In the U.S. - A PI green card holder ("Legal Resident") non citizen can;
> 
> ...


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey_Joe said:


> There is no Phil/US reciprocity in the PI. Several examples below.
> 
> In the U.S. - A PI green card holder ("Legal Resident") non citizen can;
> 
> ...


I don't know where you copied and posted the above from but a foreigner is entitled to a couple of the above if they are a permanent resident.

Since 2009 a foreigner can pay into and collect social security pension in the Philippines. I started paying mine in 2010, so it should help the beer fund when i am 60 
Can expats pay SSS contribution? – FilipiKnow 

You can also get a mortgage for a condominium.
Obtaining finance in the Philippines | RE Talk Asia 

If you have the 13a permanent visa you do not need a special permit to work. 
13A Visa: How To Apply For A Residence Visa For The Spouse Of A Filipino Citizen | Everything Zany


----------

